# Can You take electrical Stuff with you like hifi's etc..



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Was wondering if we could take hifi's and stuff like that out to Canada with us, i know the voltage is different but can you get a voltage changer to change the voltage, i know that if you buy electricals in canada/ usa you can get an adaptor so that it will work here in Ireland


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

We brought TV, DVD, Hi Fi and electric piano with us. Yes you can get voltage transformers to step up the voltage from 110 to 240.
For straight voltage changes like, hi-fi piano, you need to be sure to get a transformer that has enough ampage, small transformers are about $50 and larger ones $100 or so. Thats quite simple to set up. This is displayed on the back of the equipment. 
For TV its a little more complicated. We had just bought a new digital TV in UK so didn't want to get rid of it. 
I not a techy by any means but this is my take on it. There are 4 things voltage, NTSC/PAL, frequency 50/60Htz, region coding to consider with audio visual equip.

This is our setup:
- We have hefty voltage converter for TV as there is a heavy power consumption on start up so you need a big enough transformer to deal with that. 
- The TV does not have a NTSC receiver inside it so we have a Canadian VCR to receive the signal that plugs into our UK TV. Becasue its a digital TV it can display NTCS just not receive it.!!?? Check your documentation 
-We have both Canadian and UK DVD players plugged into TV. (yes I know could get a multi region but we had UK one already and Canadian one was only $60) 

So we can use UK and Canadian games systems, wathc all out UK/Canadian DVD's and videos. Handy if anyone sends stuff from UK too. Works really well, just have a lot of remotes!!


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Every man's dream, more remotes. What have you started, lol.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

thing is they just lose them down the back of the couch. Then need help to help find...

Honey have you seen the remote, I've looked everywhere, yea right in 2 seconds you know where it is


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

That is so true.


----------

